# Use

## kosovafan

Hallo,

ich habe heute doch auf den normalen PC Gentoo installiert. Soweit hat jetzt alles geklappt, System läuft, Kernel ohne Probleme gestartet und Xorg ist auch installiert. Jetzt fehlt mir noch XFCE und Slim und paar andere Programme. 

Jetzt hänge ich seit einer Stunde an XFCE. Irgendwie endet das immer in einem USE Fehler.  Gibt es da keine Möglichkeit das er Default Werte einfach übernimmt? Bei  XFCE gibt er mir 209 Programme an, woher nehme ich den die entsprechenden USE Flags?  

```

Total: 209 packages (206 new, 3 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 230,416 kB

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

#

required by sys-fs/udev-171-r5[extras], 

required by sys-power/upower-0.9.13-r1, 

required by xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.8.2[udev], 

required by xfce-base/xfce4-meta-4.8[session],

 required by xfce4-meta (argument)

=sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.7 -zlib

```

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe will er -zlib, aber andere Programme verlagen zlib, beisst sich das nicht irgendwie? Dann will er ldap, ich

brauche das aber nicht. 

```

USE="berkdb crypt gdbm pam ssl -ldap opengl readline lock usb consolekit ogg cracklib sha512 lvm1 static libnotify cairo xklavier lcms utils 

xpdf-headers -gnome -kde -qt4 filters png ssl threads tiff gtk gtk3 sound cups introspection svg pam perl cxx acl gudev* rule_generator jpeg 

lock session startup-notification thunar udev dbus alsa X dmx -doc ipv6 kdrive -minimal nptl tslib xnest xorg xvfb -static-libs unicode nls zlib 

bzip2 classic egl gallium llvm nptl shared-glapi crypt libffi python dri"

```

Das sind die Flags die ich im Moment nutze, was ich so in Erfahrung bekommen habe. Aber jetzt verstehe ich nicht mehr wirklich was

er noch von mir an use Variablen verlangt. 

```

gentoo-desk ~ # equery --nocolor uses =xfce4-meta-4.8 -a

[ Legend : U - final flag setting for installation]

[        : I - package is installed with flag     ]

[ Colors : set, unset                             ]

 * Found these USE flags for xfce-base/xfce4-meta-4.8:

 U I

 - - minimal : Install a very minimal build (disables, for example, plugins,

               fonts, most drivers, non-critical features)

 + + session : Adds persistent session support

 + + svg     : Adds support for SVG (Scalable Vector Graphics)

```

Kann mir jemand einen Rat geben?

MFG

Silvio

----------

## Max Steel

In /etc/portage/ kannst du im Ordner package.use für jedes Paket einzelne USE-Flags setzen (so kannst du z.B. pciutils mit -zlib compilieren während der Rest vom System zlib verwendet.

Was ähnliches gibt es noch für die Keywords (falls du mal aus dem testing-zweig installieren musst). package.keywords o. package.accept_keywords

Dann die Varianten um Pakete zu masken oder unzumasken. package.mask package.unmask

und mit dem Ordner env kannst du noch unterschiedlichen Paketen verschiedene CFlags oder sonstwas geben.

```
$ ls -l /etc/portage/

insgesamt 48

drwxr-xr-x 15 root root 4096 30. Jan 19:35 env

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 20. Feb 18:57 package.keywords

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096  6. Jun 2011  package.license

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096  4. Jan 22:32 package.mask

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 20. Feb 18:58 package.unmask

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 20. Feb 12:23 package.use
```

(gekürzt)

Alle package.* Ordner kannst du als Ordner oder als Dateien ausführen.

Die Ordnervariante beherrscht auch Unterordner (für Menschen die alles sortiert haben möchten)

In den darin enthaltenen Ordnern ist es egal wie deine Dateien schlussendlich heißen.

env ist ein Ordner um der Environment Variablen mitzugeben.

Die Struktur sieht etwa so aus:

```
$ ls -l /etc/portage/env/sys-libs/glibc

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 28. Jul 2010  /etc/portage/env/sys-libs/glibc -> ../no-stack-protector
```

(Ist nur ein Beispiel und soll die Ordner/Dateienstruktur veranschaulichen Der Inhalt kann ähnlich sein wie in der make.conf)

Generell gilt: es werden in folgender Reihenfolge die Variablen geladen.

/etc/make.default/ ---> make.conf ---> /etc/portage.* ---> übergebene Variable beim starten des emerge-Befehls ---> /etc/env/.

Damit solltest du dann weiterkommen.

----------

## kosovafan

Hallo,

ok danke für die Erklärung. Kling ja brutal nach viel Arbeit um etwas zu installieren. Die XFCE Installation läuft 

gerade. Mit deinen Tipp konnte ich aber schon einmal den compile error wegmachen. 

MFG

Silvio

----------

